# ترانيم عيد الأم



## سامح كاراس (3 مارس 2012)

*كـل سـنـة وكل ام طيبة وبكل خيـــر امين يارب*


*

*







 



*صلاة فى عيد امى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/39719827...ified=7ea08f0d



ماما علمتنى

http://www.4shared.com/file/87513380/f23f84f2/__online.html?s=1



ماما يا عدرا

http://www.4shared.com/file/38623829/174f5ffc/___online.html?s=1



ماما عرفت منك

 http://www.4shared.com/file/28061095/b664166c/___online.html?s=1



ماما بحبك


http://www.4shared.com/file/41540256/411a3556/__online.html?s=1



يسوع يخبرنى عن ماما

http://www.4shared.com/file/83005246/aa2c730/__online.html?s=1


ماما أنت الحب

http://www.4shared.com/file/49313229/a10733e4/___online.html?s=1



حنانك يا أمى

http://www.4shared.com/file/94068545/e2c39362/___online 




ترنيمه فى لحظة

http://www.4shared.com/file/41239310.../__online.html





يلا نفرح

http://www.4shared.com/file/41239574.../__online.html



يا أمى يا غاليه يا مصر

http://www.4shared.com/file/41239482...___online.html



حضن ماما
http://www.4shared.com/file/90634263...HODN_MAMA.html
منقول من منتديات افا كاراس​


----------



## نانسي1980 (3 مارس 2012)

*محتاجة ترانيم للام بس يكون اللينك شغال وكل سنة و الامهات كلهم بخير*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2012)

*رجاء محبة يا استاذ سامح حضرتك تراجع اللينكات
وتعديل اللى مش شغال منها حتى لايتم حذف الوضوع
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## سامح كاراس (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ونعمة
كيف يتم حذف الموضوع وجميع الروابط تعمل ؟!
 100% الرابط يعمل 
ومع ذلك لكم حرية الحذف الذي يسبب لكم مشاكل بجوجل امر طبيعي
انا محمل الترانيم جميعا ولكن كل الفكرة انة رابط مش مباشر
ودة مثال للمباشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/38623829/174f5ffc/___online.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/41239574/4a40835f/__online.html


----------



## سامح كاراس (3 مارس 2012)

نانسي1980 قال:


> *محتاجة ترانيم للام بس يكون اللينك شغال وكل سنة و الامهات كلهم بخير*



اضغطي هنا دة رابط مباشر للتسهيل
http://www.4shared.com/file/38623829/174f5ffc/___online.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/41239574/4a40835f/__online.html


----------



## سامح كاراس (3 مارس 2012)

يارب الترانيم تكون عجبتكم سلام ونعمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2012)

سامح كاراس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> كيف يتم حذف الموضوع وجميع الروابط تعمل ؟!
> 100% الرابط يعمل
> ومع ذلك لكم حرية الحذف الذي يسبب لكم مشاكل بجوجل امر طبيعي
> ...



استاذ سامح انا فاهمة ان اللينكات مش مباشرة 
بس فى لينكات مش شغالة ​
ترنيمة حضن ماما
http://www.4shared.com/file/90634263/9cf9b596/HODN_MAMA.html

ترنيمة حنانك يا امى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94068545/e2c39362/___online

ترنيمة ماما انت الحب
http://www.4shared.com/file/49313229/a10733e4/___online.html?s=1

ترنيمة ماما بحبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/41540256/411a3556/__online.html?s=1

الحكاية مش مستاهلة الشد فى الكلام خالص 
انا بقول لحضرتك تعدل اللينكات اللى واقفة 
ربنا معاك
​


----------



## نانسي1980 (7 مارس 2012)

ميرسي خالص علي الترانيم و انا اسفه علي اي قلق حصل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2012)

نانسي1980 قال:


> ميرسي خالص علي الترانيم و انا اسفه علي اي قلق حصل


*مفيش قلق ولا حاجة يا حبيبتى 
كلنا اخوات 
الحكاية كلها علشان قوانين المنتدى
*​


----------



## بنت الديان (7 مارس 2012)

اللينكات كلها مش شغالة لااللي فوق ولا اللي تحت


----------

